# i hit 405- 8 times



## jack hust (Jan 6, 2004)

on the decline yesterday and im all natty right now damn that felt good first time i ever tried it


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 6, 2004)

Holy shit that's a lot. Good job bro! I'll be happy when I hit 315 for 8 on flat...lol.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 6, 2004)

THAT AINT SHIT I HIT 135 FOR 10 YESTERDAY.. JK BRO THATS FREAKIN GREAT WISH I WERE THAT STRONG


----------



## Nate (Jan 6, 2004)

so what did you hit after that warm up set?


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 6, 2004)

good job jack.  my chest is pretty weak so i only can hit 245 like 8 times but just wait tilkl the test kicks in lol.


----------



## jack hust (Jan 7, 2004)

im gonna rty for 500 by the middle of summer


----------



## yngguns (Jan 25, 2004)

congrats bro thats movin some iron... guns


----------

